# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Ối làng nước ơi, cứu con Láer nhà Cháu với

## vufree

Bẩm các Cụ, chả là con laser nhà Cháu 60W đang khỏe như lực sĩ tự nhiên đổ đốn ra vỡ hết cả gương phản xạ và gương hội tụ. Nhà Cháu băn khoăn quá chẳ biết xử lý thế nào, liệu thay gương mới vào Nó có vỡ trong vòng 1 nốt nhạc không nhỉ? Đau nòng quá các Cụ ợ.

----------


## terminaterx300

chạy quá thì vỡ chứ sao, hao mòn theo thời gian dẫn tới nóng lens, vỡ :d

----------

vufree

----------


## thuhanoi

*Trước khi vỡ có còn không cụ* 
Hi, cụ có lau chùi gì nó không, gương dùng để phản xạ, nếu vì lý do nào đó nó biến thành hấp thụ gây nóng nên vỡ, có thể do tróc lớp mạ phản xạ, do dính khói, bụi bẩn...
TB: mình thì chưa có dùng máy laser bao giờ nên có thể không trúng - nên chỉ để tham khảo thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

vufree

----------


## tcm

Cụ kiểm tra xem khi bị vỡ có phải cụ đang chiếu tia xuống bề mặt phản xạ như miếng kim loại sáng bóng hay cái gì đại loại như vậy không?

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Đúng rồi Cụ tcm ơ. Cháu chiếu tia vào bề mặt có tráng lớp vàng óng đấy, rõ khổ. Bây giờ thay kíng mới mà không tìm ra nguyên nhân lại vỡ thì có mà dập mặt Cụ ợ.

----------


## tcm

Vậy thì cụ cứ thay kính bình thường và đừng chiếu tia vào những bề mặt phản xạ nhu vậy nữa :Wink:

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Úi nhà Cháu hiểu nhầm ý Cụ. Cháu chiếu tia vào bề mặt gỗ ợ. đang cắt ván ép 2.5mm ngon lành tự nhiên thấy tấm gương phản xạ sáng ngời lật đật tắt máy và nhận được cái kết đắng. cả kính hội tụ cũng vỡ luôn. Cháu Nó nghĩ có nguyên nhân nào đấy mà tìm mãi không ra. hic

----------


## vusvus

Như Bác thuhanoi nói, khả năng là gương của cụ trong quá trình vệ sinh có thể đã bị tróc lớp phản xạ ở bề mặt nên khi cụ chạy nó bị nóng do hấp thụ tia laser, cụ cứ thay cái gương khác rồi chạy không khoảng 5 phút rồi sờ vào mấy cái giá đỡ thấu kính xem nó có quá nóng ko

----------

vufree

----------


## duonghoang

--- Nhiều khi bụi bám vào gương phản xạ cũng gây tỉ lệ phản xạ kém, tỉ lệ hấp thụ sẽ tăng lên làm nóng gương, mà bình thường em cũng thấy gương phản xạ nó cũng hấp thụ nhiệt, chạy lâu mấy cái gá gương cũng nóng hổi nên cụ vẫn phải lau chùi gương phản xạ thường xuyên hơn.

----------

vufree

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy thế nào rồi bác vu tu do

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Các Cụ nhiều ah. Máy đã thay gương mới và tét thấy Ok. Có khả năng đúng như Cụ thuhanoi phán ơ. gương lâu ngày lão hóa lớp phản xạ, hoặc bị bẩn nên bị hấp thụ dẫn nến nóng gương và nứt vỡ. Nhà Cháu cám ơn những lời tư vấn vàng ngọc của các Cụ ợ

----------


## Gamo

Óe, phải mời các cụ ấy đi uống bia nữa

----------


## hoahong102

máy gì mà khỏe thế, máy mình yueming 60w cắt giả da còn chậm

----------

vufree

----------


## huykieulc

E nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp. E muốn mua máy khắc laze dưa hấu phục vụ tết. Thì nên mua máy nào, giá khoảng bn. Và sau tết thì máy có thể làm gì để ra tiền. Nhờ các bác

----------


## tienmocvietdecor

Hix, chia buồn với cụ. Chắc phải đi mua mới thay thôi, chứ làm sao giờ  :Frown:

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Các Cụ giúp Mình cách chỉnh gia tốc trong Corellaser với? Mình chỉ thấy chỗ chỉnh vận tốc, còn gia tốc thì tìm mãi không ra. Cám ơn Các Cụ nhiều ợ.

----------

